# A little Markleeville stoke.....



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Monitor This !!!! - YouTube


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice descent! It looks quite different without thousands of other cyclists on the road.


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> Nice descent! It looks quite different without thousands of other cyclists on the road.


It was actually more crowded than usual as it was a holiday...... it's one of those places you feel relieved to see another human now and then.....


----------



## LouD-Reno (Mar 28, 2006)

Here's the bottom half...

Monitor This - Part Deux - YouTube


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*Fade*

Thanks for sharing. It's been four years and I was dragging a 22-foot travel trailer, but I recall the east side to be the real terror. I can't imagine climbing up all that. That will be my new goal. Again, thanks for sharing.


----------

